# my over built coop



## fox (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

how many will you house in there?


----------



## fox (Nov 30, 2013)

Gonna start with 6. But hope to move into the 10 range


----------



## Rancher96 (Nov 25, 2013)

Do you have sand in the bottom of the coop? Just curious if thats an advantage or not


----------



## fox (Nov 30, 2013)

I have sand in the run. But not in the coop. I was thinking about it though. My yard is sand with a hint of grass


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## fox (Nov 30, 2013)

The roof is not done yet. Got a whole pallet of never used but old shingles that were donated. All the material is recycled wood. So I only had full sheets of 1/2" for the roof. I'm gonna screw them together and shingle over the plywood. Hoping to find some tar paper soon. Also need to screen in the top to the roof to keep squirrels out.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Looking great!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

I've read that chicken wire is good for keeping chickens in but isn't good for keeping predators out.

Coop and run is really looking good! I like the way you went "green" buy recycling materials!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice coop, I love making things from recycled wood.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I've read that chicken wire is good for keeping chickens in put isn't good for keeping predators out.
> 
> Coop and run is really looking good! I like the way you went "green" buy recycling materials!


 yes chicken wire will not keep things with big teeth out

i love going up to the dump & getting free building materials
i'm so cheep that i even try to re-use the nails & screws


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

piglett said:


> yes chicken wire will not keep things with big teeth out i love going up to the dump & getting free building materials i'm so cheep that i even try to re-use the nails & screws


I Agree, my 4h leaders neighbor had a dog and I got into her pen


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's not cheap that's frugal!!!!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Here is a picture of the roosts I made with pallets:


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Very nice! I'm jealous!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Don't be, it's been a lot of work and trying different things to see if they are going to be comfortable for the girls. I noticed today though that the top "tier" isn't being used at all. There are several make shift "nests" in the bedding under the bottom tier. Anyone have any idea why that might be? Do you think they are able to get up to the upper part or should I put a small ramp up to it? It's only about 40" off the ground. I'm so confussed. Lol


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

minmin1258 said:


> Don't be, it's been a lot of work and trying different things to see if they are going to be comfortable for the girls. I noticed today though that the top "tier" isn't being used at all. There are several make shift "nests" in the bedding under the bottom tier. Anyone have any idea why that might be? Do you think they are able to get up to the upper part or should I put a small ramp up to it? It's only about 40" off the ground. I'm so confussed. Lol


some breeds can't fly all that well
my top roost is only 30 inches off of the floor


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

My birds all fly too well...lol, they've startled my neighbors once or twice flying past them while they were mowing the "common" area between our properties. I thought the girls would b able t get up there very easily. I'm learning differently. Think I'll lower that top tier a little. It's just matter of removing 8 screws lowering the braces then replacing the screws in the legs.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

minmin1258 said:


> My birds all fly too well...lol, they've startled my neighbors once or twice flying past them while they were mowing the "common" area between our properties. I thought the girls would b able t get up there very easily. I'm learning differently. Think I'll lower that top tier a little. It's just matter of removing 8 screws lowering the braces then replacing the screws in the legs.


young lite birds can fly higher
older ones with a little fat on them can have a tough time
i know my buff orpingtons don't fly well unless they are youngsters


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Would it be cruel to trim their wings? Mine don't free range unless I'm out with them. Mostly because I live on the edge of town and don't want my girls roaming the streets and or falling victim to cruel animal haters in town. I don't have a predator issue from air nor ground. So they are mostly safe and wouldn't need to fly away from a predatory animal. I just don't want them flying into my neighbors while they are doing yard maintenance. They may land in ft'r path of a lawn mower...


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

minmin1258 said:


> Would it be cruel to trim their wings? Mine don't free range unless I'm out with them. Mostly because I live on the edge of town and don't want my girls roaming the streets and or falling victim to cruel animal haters in town. I don't have a predator issue from air nor ground. So they are mostly safe and wouldn't need to fly away from a predatory animal. I just don't want them flying into my neighbors while they are doing yard maintenance. They may land in ft'r path of a lawn mower...


i trim the wings on my muscovy ducks so they stay in my yard


----------

